# Xmas presents



## thomb (Dec 26, 2020)

Frame for Bob Ross mini paint by numbers. Only machining was brass bushings for the screws. Plates are Mercruiser exhaust gaskets that I miss bought twice. The base is a harbor freight QC tool holder consigned to the junk drawer. This is its highest and best purpose.


Finished up a couple of comically oversized oyster knives and one normal one.  Bodged up the knurl...typical no sense for order of operations problem. The bubble gum was my first use of silicone bronze tig overlayed on top of the earlier weld. Not exactly sure what look I was going for.. these have been in storage and today was their day to get done.

Knives are for family down in NC where they eat cooked oysters (blasphemy!) and knives are utensil vs shucking tool. The one on the right I think would shuck ok once you figure out its unusual ergonomics.




int by numb


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 27, 2020)

Very interesting, not many knives like that out here in the high & dry.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## thomb (Dec 27, 2020)

I had rocky mountain oysters on a business trip to Denver do they not require special knives?


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 27, 2020)

Back in the high-school days (1950) all that was used was a razor sharp pocket knife blade. Most stockmen of the time carried 3 bladed pocket knives, generally "western" style. A method of stopping circulation came into use (strong rubber bands) and I don't know if there is different methods used now. Been out of it for 65 years. No doubt blades that hold a edge for long periods of use are  preferred  today.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

